# Does anyone have a female cockatiel that hang upside down and stretch her wings out!!



## huson

I am soo sure that my cockatiel is a female cockatiel, but is display a male breeding behaviour!!! She hang upside down infront of the nest box and stretch her wings out!!! Could she be inviting the male (my other cockatiel) to mate with her???


----------



## Cheryl

I read somewhere that it meant that they are saying "This is mine!". I don't think it is just a male behavior. My female wf lutino is constantly doing that to EVERYTHING. She is an odd little bugger. I don't understand how the blood rushing to her head hasn't knocked her out yet! She is constantly upside down. She even walks along the cage upside down.

I actually found this on http://www.cockatielcottage.net/questions4.html:
"It means that they are content, feeling playful and just enjoying life. It's also a way for birds to exercise their wings while inside the cage. Sometimes cockatiels will block the entrance to their cage by hanging upside down. This is associated with their instinct to protect their cage and the nest.."


----------



## Aly

What Cheryl said. 
Mine love doing that. Baby, my female is the most acrobatic.


----------



## atvchick95

Cheryl said:


> I read somewhere that it meant that they are saying "This is mine!". I don't think it is just a male behavior. My female wf lutino is constantly doing that to EVERYTHING. She is an odd little bugger. I don't understand how the blood rushing to her head hasn't knocked her out yet! She is constantly upside down. She even walks along the cage upside down.
> 
> I actually found this on http://www.cockatielcottage.net/questions4.html:
> "It means that they are content, feeling playful and just enjoying life. It's also a way for birds to exercise their wings while inside the cage. Sometimes cockatiels will block the entrance to their cage by hanging upside down. This is associated with their instinct to protect their cage and the nest.."



I agree both males and females do it, mine will do it when they come out of a nest box ( i think then they're just stretching)

but they will do it off their swings, perches I have one who did it on a budgies nest box, (she was standing on it ) 

Before She did it 










During her doing it 










The Swing is hers 










they also do it during showers


----------



## huson

Cool our female rocks~~~

LOL, I think I am making progress~~~I am glad that she likes the nest that I made for her, because I think she just claim the nest. She always go in a sit for awhile, but there is no eggs yet~~~I think she is trying to get the guy attention~~


----------



## Aly

How old are they?


----------



## Duckie

Maya does that all the time


----------



## huson

The breeder said they are at their breeding age. He said "they are around 19months~~~."


----------



## sweetrsue

Very common for hens to do that!


----------

